# Carbon soles



## dagis (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I'm getting back into cycling after some time away. When I started riding fifteen years ago, I started working at a bike shop and was therefore able to grab some really top end gear for employee cost which was fantastic. So my bike, its components and my gear still provide a good quality ride and I've kept everything in great shape. 

That said, I will need to begin looking to replace things. First: shoes! Somehow my feet have managed to grow in the 15 years since I bought my first and only pair of SIDIs. My foot is not at all wider, just longer. I also got some inserts on the basis of a custom bike fitting. 

I am very afraid to bite the carbon bullet because I'm a grad student and because I'm no longer playing employee prices. However, my club does get a 30% discount which is quite helpful. I'm averaging 28kph early in the season thus far, hopefully 30-32 as I get my cycling fitness back. Long rides are 3.5 hours now, that will work up to 5 with daily rides 4x/week of 50k, 2 days of intervals/hills. In other words, I'm looking for a shoe that will give me performance as I would like to race at some point maybe toward the end of the summer and definitely next year. 

I've loved my SIDIs, but I'm open to trying out other brands. I have a fairly narrow foot. I am female but have no issue wearing men's shoes (unless they run wide). I wear a size 9-9.5 women's, which is generally around 7.5-8 mens or 41-42 euro sizing I think. 

So I'm looking for advice and recommendations from folks. Best performance at the least expensive price; realizing full well that I'm not looking for a beginner shoe. Thanks.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi and welcome back! I'm looking around at shoes as well, I'm a big Bont fan but I'm considering anything... They have great foot beds, run a little narrow and offer exceptional support. They have a very attractive new offering in the affordable range called the Riot. I'm looking at the Vaypor. I tried on Bontrager RXLs, not affordable, but they were light and the soles were stiff. They felt good. All of these have heat moldable footbed inserts, but I haven't tried any yet, I have a custom molded footbed in my Bonts and Bont speed skates. I'm curious...


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are looking for Sidi's and you want low prices.
Sidi Road Shoes on sale at XXcycle - en


----------



## dagis (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks mikerp!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I too have narrow feet...and my Sidi Wires have been superb. The fit and finish is absolutely amazing...very comfortable.

Sadly...I will not get them again.

Having wonky feet, I need quite a bit of alignment adjustment to keep me from jacking my legs up. A big part of this is varus tilt. Before the wires, I had lower line Specialized BG shoes and had little problems with them. Once I got the Wires, things went crazy. My knees were so screwed up, I was beginning to think I couldn't cycle anymore.

Long story short, Specialized has built in varus tilt in their soles, SIDIs are flat. I had to shim up my cleat quite a bit to get them to work right. I have no problems now, but it was a pain to get it right.

Next time around, I think I'll just go with the S-Works shoes...


----------



## dagis (Mar 6, 2008)

Huh, interesting. I did have to get a shim for my cleats (when I had my bike fitted). I didn't have any noticeable problems. But I should probably go in for another fitting as my body geometry may have changed. I had some insoles moulded for my feet as well and I'm not sure if those are needed or helpful. Ha! Thanks for the reminder. I should go in and get all of this checked out. I'm starting to put in enough kms where it's going to matter. My longest ride right now is only 85k, but I expect that to go up to 120 this summer with another 200 or so through out the week. Enough to make me take my equipment and positioning on the bike seriously! Maybe that's a first step before figuring out shoes!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

dagis said:


> Huh, interesting. I did have to get a shim for my cleats (when I had my bike fitted). I didn't have any noticeable problems. But I should probably go in for another fitting as my body geometry may have changed. I had some insoles moulded for my feet as well and I'm not sure if those are needed or helpful. Ha! Thanks for the reminder. I should go in and get all of this checked out. I'm starting to put in enough kms where it's going to matter. My longest ride right now is only 85k, but I expect that to go up to 120 this summer with another 200 or so through out the week. Enough to make me take my equipment and positioning on the bike seriously! Maybe that's a first step before figuring out shoes!


Hmmm... Shoes are just part of the same equation. It's all fit. You likely have changed somewhat and MMs def matter. 15 years isn't quite an eternity, where did you work? Are there any familiar peeps still there? And... If it ain't broke don't fix it. If you are building up miles and you are dealing OK just go on as is!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

mikerp said:


> If you are looking for Sidi's and you want low prices.
> Sidi Road Shoes on sale at XXcycle - en


on the website: "Sidi shoes no delivery in USA!"


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

mikerp said:


> If you are looking for Sidi's and you want low prices.
> Sidi Road Shoes on sale at XXcycle - en


Except there is no deliver to the US???


----------



## dagis (Mar 6, 2008)

PBL450 said:


> Hmmm... Shoes are just part of the same equation. It's all fit. You likely have changed somewhat and MMs def matter. 15 years isn't quite an eternity, where did you work? Are there any familiar peeps still there? And... If it ain't broke don't fix it. If you are building up miles and you are dealing OK just go on as is!


The shop is not remotely close by (I now live in toronto, and it was in Raleigh, NC. Unfortunately, it also closed a few years ago). But I've got several shops near me and the two clubs I ride with have great deals on equipment and fitting. I could get away with these shoes longer I think, but I'd like to have something on the horizon for the upcoming season.


----------



## dagis (Mar 6, 2008)

aclinjury said:


> on the website: "Sidi shoes no delivery in USA!"


Haha, I saw that. I"m guessing they don't deliver to Canada -- but maybe?!


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

That's not correct because I ordered some Campagnolo spokes from them last year and they arrived here in Vermont with no problems at all. I can't imagine they've changed their policy


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> on the website: "Sidi shoes no delivery in USA!"


You left out the last part " Sidi Shoes no delivery in USA ! *More information by mail at commercial(a)xxcycle. com*"
My guess is he has to put that up there to keep the hounds off, if you email him as directed he will work out a shipment. I've run into this with some other hobbies and price protection policies. I've ordered several pairs over the years, never had an issue


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

mikerp said:


> You left out the last part " Sidi Shoes no delivery in USA ! *More information by mail at commercial(a)xxcycle. com*"
> My guess is he has to put that up there to keep the hounds off, if you email him as directed he will work out a shipment. I've run into this with some other hobbies and price protection policies. I've ordered several pairs over the years, never had an issue


hmm I might have to shoot them an email then, those sidi Level are mighty good prices from the US. Let's hope there is no 100 bux custom fee. Chinese aren't the only ones good at this game eh


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I always took the lowest shipping that included tracking (prices were still very good, shoes arrived within a week).


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

Check out Gaerne shoes from Tiremaniacs Webstore.

I have no relation to the shop but I've worked with Martin (the owner) a few times for some gear. He's very helpful and willing to work with you to get the right shoe. They're, IMO, better than SIDI and his prices are insanely cheap for what Gaernes usually sell for.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

In the past xxcycle did ship Sidis to the US. I have purchased two pair form them, but the last pair was 2 years ago.


----------

